# Breitling Professional III steel bracelet



## Francis (Jun 9, 2016)

Recently purchased the Breitling superocean II (a 44mm for me and a 36mm for my wife). I own various watches from low to high priced so I can compare.

Really nice watch but the steel bracelet is a total disappoinment:

1. Adjustment not great as there are no half links.

2. The edges are sharp, so not comfortable to wear

3. But the worst thing: the buckle sits too high on the bracelet so it catches on clothing, etc. (even worse when adjusted for smaller wear). Thinking of ordering a rubber bracelet.

Anyone else has the same findings?

Thanks


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Welcome to the forum Francis :thumbsup:

Braclets aren't for everyone and sometimes you just can't get the right fit no matter what you do. I do know this though - Breitling braclets fetch an almost silly amount of money. I've seen them for £250 all the way up to £500+


----------



## Bluehase284 (Dec 23, 2015)

They do all have micro adjustment in the strap though, so they can do the equivalent of a half link...

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## smithswatches (Jun 18, 2016)

I have a super avenger with rubber strap and find it great, as much as I like steel, there's something about this watch with a rubber strap, so go for rubber.


----------

